
Voyager – Mission Status - ca98am79
https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/status/
======
sidcool
How come its distance from the Earth is reducing?

~~~
qbrass
The Earth's orbit makes it move towards and away from the probes relative to
the probe's distance from the Sun.

~~~
sidcool
Wow. That's a whole new perspective on relative speed for me. Thanks.

